# Cabinet glass doors



## pattj65 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a customer who wants glass doors built for an existing cabinet. They will be sprayed black. The size is 14"x 54" 4 doors total and would probably be 8 lite (8 panes with the mullions) Does anyone have an idea what sombody might charge to build and spray these. I have done a lot of cabinets a couple of glass doors but they were included in the overall price I have not done many glass doors without building the cabinets too. I know these are time consuming to build and thats why Iam trying to get an idea on the cost.
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

pattj65 said:


> I have a customer who wants glass doors built for an existing cabinet. They will be sprayed black. The size is 14"x 54" 4 doors total and would probably be 8 lite (8 panes with the mullions) Does anyone have an idea what sombody might charge to build and spray these. I have done a lot of cabinets a couple of glass doors but they were included in the overall price I have not done many glass doors without building the cabinets too. I know these are time consuming to build and thats why Iam trying to get an idea on the cost.
> Thanks,
> Pat



What kind of detail (profiles) and sizes to the frames and the muntins? Are these typical rail & stile? Are the lites separate, or can there be one piece with a grid front, or a grid front & back? What kind of black...matte, satin, or gloss?












 









.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thats on you. you have to figure out your time and material, just lake any other job.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

My wife wants me to do this to her kitchen cabinets as well. She's waffling back and forth as to whether she wants divided lite or picture. I've researched it a bit and if I'm going to build divided then my intent thus far (unless I'm shown a better way) is to cope false muntins to the profile of the frame front. I might install 1/8" dowels into the frame and stick in addition, or I might just use Franklin HiPURformer glue. It's a hot melt poly glue that sets up in seconds. I've never used it but I know a cabinetmaker in town that swears by the stuff and I've seen him use it - it is very impressive. 

I don't believe I'll need to use foam tape (or the glue) to secure the muntins to the glass (?). If I do then I intend to tape or glue flat trim strips on the backside of the grid, and might anyway if she doesn't want the faux grid to be noticed when the doors are open. The best option is that she settles on picture window doors!

Not much help for you I know. My only advice to you is to decide how you're going to do it (seems to be many options) then figure your materials and time. Simple I know but you seem to not have decided on a specific approach yet, and you cannot estimate material & labor cost until you have a detailed plan. 

You have built many cabinets so why not stick with the basic type of construction you're most efficiently set up for and used to, and use that as a starting point if it's compatible with the customers request?





.


----------



## pattj65 (Aug 6, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> What kind of detail (profiles) and sizes to the frames and the muntins? Are these typical rail & stile? Are the lites separate, or can there be one piece with a grid front, or a grid front & back? What kind of black...matte, satin, or gloss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These will be a solid piece of glass with one grid in the front. I think the edge detail is a simple step round. The black will be a matte black or somethink close. They have honed black granite counters so they want to try to match them. Rail and style design is the basic style.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

pattj65 said:


> I have a customer who wants glass doors built for an existing cabinet. They will be sprayed black. The size is 14"x 54" 4 doors total and would probably be 8 lite (8 panes with the mullions) Does anyone have an idea what sombody might charge to build and spray these. I have done a lot of cabinets a couple of glass doors but they were included in the overall price I have not done many glass doors without building the cabinets too. I know these are time consuming to build and thats why Iam trying to get an idea on the cost.
> Thanks,
> Pat



If you have done glass doors in the past, what's the difference if you make them without the cabinet. I'm a bit hesitant to quote a price, as I believe that if you want a bid, or want to know what they will cost... get some estimates. Once you do that, the range in amounts could be worth a discussion, but invariably, every craftsman has his/her price.

If you get all kinds of prices from the forum, that has nothing to do with the individual that will be doing the work. Go to this thread, and read post #8. What I'm saying is that the information you may get from forums may not even be close. 

For example, even though you explained the details, some were left out. Items like exact profiles on the R&S's, glass type and thickness, type of hinges to be used (probably 3 per door), and whatever machining the hinges require. These details would, or should be discussed with the shop giving the bid.

Now, on the other hand, if you are to be making these doors, you can figure materials, and maybe come close with the time needed from scratch until painted. Another way to look at the cost is to just picture one of the doors and off the top of your head guess what they could be worth if you had to go to a "door store" and buy them retail. No way should a custom door cost less than a retail one, IMO.











 









.


----------

